# want to build a ADA style light stand



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to make an ADA style light stand to hang my AI LED module. And I went to home depot last week to check out the EMT pipe. It turns out that all of their 1/4 inch EMT pipes are 10 feet long, and they would not cut it for me. Now the problem is I dont know anyone who has a pick-up truck to help me to bring it home and plus I dont have any cutting tool to cut it...

Do you guys know any place that bend and cut pipe? thx


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Could you just bend it in the store or cut it in store? Or buy the tools to cut it in the store, and cut the pipe there so it'll fit in your car?


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

They told me that even if I bought the tool, they would not let me bend it or cut it in the home depot property


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Could you do it in the parking lot?  Or maybe the sidewalk?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there an automobile shop nearby? Maybe some place that does exhausts preferable, they have all the tools for bending, cutting etc. It may cost you a bit but nothing compared to what you would spend on the tools to DIY


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Have you checked with Lowes, Rona, Homehardware, and other such stores?


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Could you do it in the parking lot?  Or maybe the sidewalk?


I dont want to get myself into trouble


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

xr8dride said:


> Is there an automobile shop nearby? Maybe some place that does exhausts preferable, they have all the tools for bending, cutting etc. It may cost you a bit but nothing compared to what you would spend on the tools to DIY


there's one beside my place. I checked with them this morning, but they wouldnt do it...


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

3020 said:


> Have you checked with Lowes, Rona, Homehardware, and other such stores?


I havnt checked them out yet. Do you know if any of them would cut and bend pipe?


----------



## Canith (Nov 19, 2006)

The main problem is I don't have a car.... so right now I am trying to figure out the cheapest and the most convenient way to get this little project done..


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw a pipe bending tool hanging from the shelves in the emt pipe section at lowes but don't quote me on that since I'm not sure which store I saw it at. You could always try to call ahead and see. In a worse case scenario you could always buy one of those pipe bending tools yourself and bend the pipe in the parking lot behind your car then return the tool


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I recall seeing someone before at Home D using the pipe bending tools to bend thier pipes then putting the tool away. With 2 people I think it took them like 2 mins tops to bend what looked like a 1" diameter tube. Dunno what the bending tool costs but they saved money for sure. 

You could buy the bending tool, try not bang it up and damage it, and return it within 90day for your money back. Consider it um.. renting in a way and getting your money back.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

invest in the tools, make your stand learning from trial and error...then start making them for others and make a profit on your investments


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Or if your completely out of options you could always build a shelf above the tank and hang the lights from that.


----------

